

MBA Students: Amazon, Google Are Hiring, MS "Super Interesting," Apple "Sterile" - ilamont
http://www.xconomy.com/seattle/2010/01/08/mit-mba-students-amazon-google-and-t-mobile-are-hiring-expedia-isn%E2%80%99t-microsoft-%E2%80%9Csuper-interesting%E2%80%9D-apple-is-%E2%80%9Csterile%E2%80%9D/

======
dschobel
Interesting stuff. I'm considering an MBA right now and am glad to hear there
are good jobs at the intersection of business and tech.

As for Apple, I had a friend on the TimeMachine team and he said the same
thing, it's a shitty place for developers.

And yet, Apple keeps putting out awesome products. It's totally counter-
intuitive and counter the "coddle the engineers" thinking which dominates the
valley.

~~~
joshstaiger
John Gruber had an interesting explanation for this with his Auteur Theory of
Design (with Steve at the top):

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xk3UcgbbmxQ>

------
rbanffy
Ask HN: What is the ideal MBA to geek ratio in our industry? ;-)

~~~
awa
Well, some MBAs could be geeks too and I think those totally belong in the
industry.

~~~
rbanffy
Yes, but for ratio calculation purposes, should we count geek MBAs the same
way as you count non-geek MBAs?

If a company has one non-geek MBA and 5 geeks, two of them also MBAs, what is
the MBA-to-geek ratio?

~~~
presidentender
The geek MBAs should count in both categories, of course. You have a 3:5 MBA-
to-geek ratio in your example.

~~~
rbanffy
Yes, but if we count them as one geek and one MBA, they are being counted
twice. Shouldn't we count them as 0.5 geek and 0.5 MBA?

------
brown9-2
Article would be better titled as "What a handful of MBA students I met with
for drinks had to say about Amazon, Google, Microsoft and Apple".

